# raw egg white



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I have read about raw egg white can cause a biotin deficiency so I have been giving Nickel raw egg yolks only. Recently I re-read Dr. Richard Pitcairn's book and he said this condition has only been seen in experiments in which egg whites were fed in great excess.

My questions to those who feed raw eggs:

Do you feed the whole egg raw?
How many raw eggs per week do you give to your poodle?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I feed the egg whole. Yes, egg whites can have a biotin deficiency. That is why you feed the whole egg, as the yolk has more then enough biotin to make up for any loss. As for how often, not very. Its only because i have to think about/remember to give it. Plus, Riley HATES the shell, so i have to get messy and crack the egg. OMG, i have to do work!!  I would have no trouble feeding it several times a week if i remembered. He gets 2-3 eggs when he does get them though.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I haven't introduced eggs yet but I have been dying to! I just know Millie will roll it around before eating it  I let her sniff an egg the other day before I cracked it to make scrambled eggs for myself - she was licking her lips and wagging her tail!!!

I have heard the same thing about a possible biotin deficiency, but I also heard it shouldn't happen unless whites are fed in excess. I would guess that I will feed a raw egg to my poodles about 1-2 times a week once I get to that point


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't understand why you would feed raw eggs. Dogs can get salmonella poisoning, they aren't impervious to it.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> I don't understand why you would feed raw eggs. Dogs can get salmonella poisoning, they aren't impervious to it.


But what about raw chicken? This is a common item included in raw diets. If it doesn't cause an issue wouldn't the eggs be ok too?

I am considering switching to raw so all of these posts are very informative!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I will gracefully bow out here. Lol. I am not a fan at all of raw diets, unless it's raw fruits and veggies! But I promise, that's all I'll say on the matter.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Eggs including Raw mixes of eggs are in just about every kibble out there.

I would not feed anymore than one a week - or once a month - depends on their protein intake and need. I go most times not throwing the egg in but because I am having some coat issues with Olie, I am willing to give anything SAFE  a try. 

Dogs have iron guts and do not react the same way humans do with Raw foods. But there are so many other threads on that topic. 

Many body builders eat Raw eggs - seems gross to me, but hey whatever works for health and my dogs thrive and LOVE their MEAT.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am considering raw but my vet was pretty opposed to the idea. He also brought up salmonella poisoning. I know that vets do not have nutritional training and then most sell dog food (as mine does for dogs with medical conditions) but I feel uneasy about totally disregarding his advice. If you keep to stringent cleanliness standards is contamination a big concern? I know several on this forum feed raw has there been issues that I should be aware of?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

CT Girl said:


> I am considering raw but my vet was pretty opposed to the idea. He also brought up salmonella poisoning. I know that vets do not have nutritional training and then most sell dog food (as mine does for dogs with medical conditions) but I feel uneasy about totally disregarding his advice. If you keep to stringent cleanliness standards is contamination a big concern? I know several on this forum feed raw has there been issues that I should be aware of?


My Vet said the same thing and now says nothing after seeing the results of my one spoo. He said keep doing what you've been doing. 

I feed my dogs outside, so I have no clean up. If I feed inside I take a swiffer wipe over the confined area f the floor. I use 409 to spray my counters after preparing any meats. Other than that I have not had any issues. AND I follow Raw on yahoo and other forums and I have not seen one case of it off feeding the dogs raw. NOT saying it couldn't but truthfully I worry more about much of the kibble out there then Raw. There are more reported cases of contamination in kibble than Raw.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been giving Nickel raw egg yolk (organic, cage-free) twice a week and he likes it. His stool is perfect. He vomited twice but that's because he swallowed the last 2-inch of his bully sticks. I'll start adding a tablespoon of egg white after the bald spot on his skin is taken care of. I'm pretty sure it's sth related to the new dog he played with at the doggie playgroup.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> I don't understand why you would feed raw eggs. Dogs can get salmonella poisoning, they aren't impervious to it.


They can also get salmonella from contaminated kibble. Kibble is frequently contaminated with salmonella due to excessive processing. Salmonella is essentially a non-issue with healthy dogs.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> I am considering raw but my vet was pretty opposed to the idea. He also brought up salmonella poisoning. I know that vets do not have nutritional training and then most sell dog food (as mine does for dogs with medical conditions) but I feel uneasy about totally disregarding his advice. If you keep to stringent cleanliness standards is contamination a big concern? I know several on this forum feed raw has there been issues that I should be aware of?


Salmonella poisoning is not really an issue with healthy dogs. All I know is that Millie has firm consistently stool for the first time of her life since feeding kibble and Henry's acid reflux/regurgitation has disappeared since feeding raw. Both dogs no longer have any ear gunk whatsoever. It is amazing! Their ears are **** and span 6 weeks after grooming!

I feed outside on nice days. But lately it has been cold and the ground is icy/snowy so I feed them in the crate. I remove the crate pad and feed them on the bare, plastic tray of the crate. After eating, I wipe down the plastic with soapy water and then replace the crate pad. Honestly, I am just not that worried about germs. I mean, I get more sick from teaching fourth graders!


----------



## Ace (Dec 15, 2010)

I have been feeding my dogs a Raw diet for years and have never looked back, they are in far better health than when I used to feed them expensive kibble. To each their own but I like to see exactly what goes into my dogs and I cannot bring myself to exercise blind trust in pet food manufacturers....and given that there has been more than one recall and in which thousands of dogs have died as a result of the addition of melamine in pet food, I prefer to stay as far away as possible from pet food. I do give the whole of a raw egg to a dog once in a while as it can't do them any harm but I wouldn't be game to give them a whole raw egg on an every day basis; I do however, boil a few eggs and refrigerate them and give them a boiled egg every other day.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am thinking that raw is the way to go - especially with a toy. I don't want bad teeth issues and the more I learn about kibble the more I think raw is the way to go.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Ace said:


> I have been feeding my dogs a Raw diet for years and have never looked back, they are in far better health than when I used to feed them expensive kibble. To each their own but I like to see exactly what goes into my dogs and I cannot bring myself to exercise blind trust in pet food manufacturers....and given that there has been more than one recall and in which thousands of dogs have died as a result of the addition of melamine in pet food, I prefer to stay as far away as possible from pet food. I do give the whole of a raw egg to a dog once in a while as it can't do them any harm but I wouldn't be game to give them a whole raw egg on an every day basis; I do however, boil a few eggs and refrigerate them and give them a boiled egg every other day.


This year has been excellent on Raw. And I have two Poms and this reduced the shedding by a good 70%. The boiled egg seems like a good option. I have done light scrambles a few times and they love it like that.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

CT Girl said:


> I am thinking that raw is the way to go - especially with a toy. I don't want bad teeth issues and the more I learn about kibble the more I think raw is the way to go.


Give it a try. I have 2 small breeds 8 and 12lbs. Its amazing the small amount they eat too. Its much cheaper for the small dogs versus kibble and they will love it. Aoki used to be horribly thin and skitzy (she came this way) and when she gets done eating her food now, she will get all feisty and play with her little ball and pick at the other dogs. Its so funny they different changes you see in your dogs when you make the switch. She became very out going once she started eating well.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I do think I will start feeding raw at the end of January. We will take Swizzle with us to Florida then back to CT and I don't want to change his diet at the same time he has the stress of a trip. When you give hard boiled eggs to your dogs do you give it to them with or without the shell?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I fed Millie her first whole, raw egg today!!  She was just rolling it around, so I had to crack it in her bowl. She ate the egg right up and then went back and crunched up the shell!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i['ve fed raw for years and wont go back

I"ve also had to look for a vet who wasn't against it (Shse maybe not tellng everyone to go raw but she is supportive of it) 

Dogs digestive system makes them much less likely to have issues with salmonella. However. kibble isn't safe eitheras we've seen over the last few years


----------



## truman (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a bantam hen that lays little 1.25 ounce eggs 4-6 times a week. Those are "Truman" eggs and he gets them on his kibble. (he also gets a raw chicken leg a day). I don't worry about salmonella. In fact, I have my own raw eggs in the egg nog I'm sipping now!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Yum, I'm jealous of your dog. Nothing like a freshly laid egg. That is true. If we all followed instructions we would have nothing but hard boiled eggs.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Everything I read supports a 'lightly' cooked egg while scrambled or soft boiled. 
This is good as a raw egg is quite messy anyways, and can infect humans/surfaces with salmonella during prep. 

They also suggest you wash & dry the shell on the countertop, etc. and grind it up in a coffee grinder until powder for best absorption. This will supply the dog with calcium. If not, it will just get pooped out.

Eggs are great wholesome snacks when your dog is hungry and all regular meals have been fed. 

Dogs that eat RAW have tested positive for salmonella 
in their nose (fluids).

You are right, the dogs
won't get sick but humans can when we kiss their noses and such. 
Happy Healthy Poodles for All!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Persia said:


> Dogs that eat RAW have tested positive for salmonella
> in their nose (fluids).
> 
> You are right, the dogs
> ...


Citation please? I'm immune compromised, kiss my dog's noses, prepare their food, have them sleep in the bed and yet have never once gotten sick from them.
However, I have gotten sick from plenty of people who I was in contact with for a very minimal amount of time. I'll take the raw fed dogs any day.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> Citation please? I'm immune compromised, kiss my dog's noses, prepare their food, have them sleep in the bed and yet have never once gotten sick from them.
> However, I have gotten sick from plenty of people who I was in contact with for a very minimal amount of time. I'll take the raw fed dogs any day.


Karma'sACat, I coudn't agree more. I feed both Henry and Millie raw, kiss them smack on the noses, let them lick my hands and face. However; I get VERY sick from the fourth graders I teach! Talk about germs!  Also, ONE raw egg is not likely to make you sick even if it did have some salmonella contamination. It takes a pretty decent exposure to salmonella to make you sick. I've been eating raw cookie dough as long as I can remember and I have yet to get sick! 

Even if you don't feed raw, they still lick their butts and then lick your face. :scared:


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

I have been dealing with Persia and moving and when I locate where I read this I will post. I read it at least twice and it makes sense.

I'm a wellness chef and foodborne illness and food prep are a big part of my life. 

I have also lived in very poor conditions in many countries where sanitation was a very real issue and I never got sick once, while others were sick the entire time. I brushed my teeth in local water, knee-deep in diaper duty and no clean water, eat street food/unwashed fruit, etc

Everyone's body is different and I have read conflicting reports. While it is always recommended to wash hands prior to eating and after bathroom breaks, it is (supposedly) a big negative to keep using those antibacterial gels. 

Your body also becomes immune to some bacteria while others get you. You can also be sick and not realize it. The time you had a headache, fatigue, or aches, it could be foodborne illness. Diarrhea or stomach pains are not the only symptons.

Our bodies can take a lot.

To me salmonella (which is not as scary as it sounds)) can stay in a dog's nose. They press their noses against the RAW meat and some can get inside and thrive. Whether you feel the symptons or not, it depends.
Even when we wipe their mouths we can't get inside the nostrils.
I kiss Persia everywhere and she sleeps in my bed, too. 

Glad to see I'm not the only freak mommy, Lol!!!! Those darn poodles really think they are toddlers.
Persia is so long now, she reminds me of those monkey plush toys with velcro.
(She is a lot cleaner than toddlers bouncing on me and spilling feces out of their cloth diapers). I envy your potty-trained 4th graders!

Good new is you can still feed RAW eggs safely.

Egg Safety:
-boiled a RAW egg whole for 1 minute to kill bacteria (most salmonella occurs on the shell)
(Feed it to your dog RAW or use it in recipes such as Ceasar dressing/Mayo, or even a Pisco Sour!) 

-or boil longer (about 5 minutes) for a soft boiled egg
-you still need to grind up the shell (bone) if you are using it as a calcium supplement for better absorption. 
-if you don't have a coffee/spice grinder, you can throw them in the oven, and then finely crush in Ziploc.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Useful info; thanks, Persia. I didn't know that about the boiling for 1 min trick.

I struggle to find anything definitive about salmonella in dogs, and the risks, increased or not, of contracting salmonella from a raw diet. I don't do a full raw, but certainly do elements, including raw chicken and eggs both cooked and raw.

I found this, which offers a lot of information but not much advice: Untitled Document

This one is quite interesting, and (with a small sample, however) demonstrates that salmonella is frequently present in raw diets and rarely in commercial. Preliminary assessment of the risk of Salmonella infection in dogs fed raw chicken diets

I can't seem to find anything current or recent re salmonella in dogs. If anyone has any links, I 'd be grateful.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Persia, I am confused. Don't you feed raw? If so, you are concerned about salmonella from eggs but not from the raw meat you feed? I am confused...

There is no point in boiling an egg, even for 1 minute. Heat destroys and it will defeat the purpose of feeding it raw. It might not kill everything beneficial like hard boiling would, but it is still not ideal, IMO.

Salmonella is quite present in kibble and its also quite present everywhere. I guarantee we are exposed to salmonella on a frequent basis and, guess what? We're doing just fine! 

Also, what is your resource that tells you you need to grind up the egg shell? This is simply not true!

Unless you have a special health condition, I think you are being a wee bit too worried about germs.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

fjm - That article is 9 years old... Can you find a more recent one proving that commercial diets are free from salmonella OR safer from contamination than raw?

Anyway, based on that article it sounds like we are okay unless we plan to eat their poop


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

There seem to be too many other variables at play. I have heard of dogs getting sick from salmonella in kibble, but not from raw meats (including eggs). Why? I have no idea. It may be that there is something else in raw meat that helps to protect dogs from salmonella, or that the salmonella in kibble is of a different strain than the salmonella in raw meat. The Canadian study discusses the presence of salmonella in the dogs' food and feces (and the result is not surprising), but does not comment on the health of the dog.

At some point you just have to accept that the science on diet is in its infancy, and rely on anecdotal evidence. All the people I know who have performance dogs (show, agility, etc.) feed either homemade or raw or both. Many include high quality kibble in the diets as well.

The original question was about how many eggs to feed. Mia gets 1-2 eggs/week. She doesn't like the shell, so I crack it for her. It's not a big deal. I don't plan for it. She gets one on days when she seems to be a little extra hungry.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

There are always dogs that will get sick. period. I know horses who've gotten salmonella poisoning from HAY. 

Yup one horse out o 100 horses eating the same hay in that barn. why him? no one knows- he was a healthy active horse. young but not a baby. it just happens sometimes. 

I do think that taking some percautions is important for us humans. i wash my counters. I occassionally use antibacterial wipes on them (but not every single time i wipe a counter) i wash my hands after feeding the dogs (i actually wash them between feeding i'll put the food into the containers- wash hands as at this point i'm usually coated in blood *L* ) then put the dogs and their food into their kennels then wash my hands again. 

I feed in kennels to keep where the raw food is in a more contained place. Sure the dogs feet faces etc carry it around bu they aren't spreading raw chicken backs around the kitchen floor this way  less to mop


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

neVar - I follow the same sanitary precautions. I think as long as us humans use common sense we should not fear raw feeding 

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/blog/Recent-Pet-Food-Recalls-20125-1.html


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> Useful info; thanks, Persia. I didn't know that about the boiling for 1 min trick.
> 
> I struggle to find anything definitive about salmonella in dogs, and the risks, increased or not, of contracting salmonella from a raw diet. I don't do a full raw, but certainly do elements, including raw chicken and eggs both cooked and raw.
> 
> ...


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Liz said:


> There seem to be too many other variables at play. I have heard of dogs getting sick from salmonella in kibble, but not from raw meats (including eggs). Why? I have no idea. It may be that there is something else in raw meat that helps to protect dogs from salmonella, or that the salmonella in kibble is of a different strain than the salmonella in raw meat.
> All the people I know who have performance dogs (show, agility, etc.) feed either homemade or raw or both. Many include high quality kibble in the diets as well.
> 
> The original question was about how many eggs to feed. Mia gets 1-2 eggs/week. She doesn't like the shell, so I crack it for her. It's not a big deal. I don't plan for it. She gets one on days when she seems to be a little extra hungry.



Hi Liz, The food is contaminated during processing. Kibble is made by machines assembly line style. By the time they figure out contamination thousands of bags have already been produced, and one could very well be sitting in your pantry. The recall is compulsory.

At home we deal with a couple of pounds of meat at a time ensuring a clean detail from start to finish. If the dog gets sick, it might be due to bad meat the owner failed to notice, and not necessarily salmonella. If you suspect bad meat, don't take a chance. Take it back to the market for a fresh pack.

I also feed Persia her whole eggs as a snack 1-2 a week. If your dog likes sardines mix in the cracked egg and 1 tin of sardines for a complete snack. Calcium, Omega's, protein, etc. 
The sardines also help 'contain' the egg.

It is also very handy as a to-go meal (2 tins) and want to feed fresh. Everyone has eggs and all you do is bring your own canned sardines, salmon, or mackerel. Also, save money on fish tabs on these days.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Persia, I am confused. Don't you feed raw? If so, you are concerned about salmonella from eggs but not from the raw meat you feed? I am confused...
> 
> There is no point in boiling an egg, even for 1 minute. Heat destroys and it will defeat the purpose of feeding it raw. It might not kill everything beneficial like hard boiling would, but it is still not ideal, IMO.
> 
> ...


Well, it looks like you have a problem with everything I posted! Lol!!!!! 
It is all good. No hard feelings. I still love Millie!
Most of this information you can google, so that I don't have to keep repeating myself. I stand behind everything I posted.

I'm not concern about salmonella or moreover, foodborne illnesses. 
I did say it is everywhere, indeed!
Sanitation is key! That is where everything goes all wrong and people and dogs get sick. 
Google, cross-contamination.

As a professional I have been taught to boil an egg for a minute before I use it raw in recipes, and I offered this tibit. I practice prevention. I don't wish to get anyone sick. 
Boiling the egg 1 minute doesn't destroy it. You are sanitizing the shell where most salmonella is believe to occur. 
-and believe me, with nutrition you always have to pick your battles. 

If you want to ensure the inside is salmonella-free, too, then feed your dogs the pausterized kind sold at stores in cartons. They only need 1-2 a week. 

I also have to keep a current HACCP certificate. Like I said, this is part of my daily life.


Unless you have a special health condition, I think you are being a wee bit too worried about germs. [/QUOTE]

Maybe you are confusing my professionalism with my personal life? 
I'm all about adventure eating and have a blog dedicated to street foods in over 100 countries. 
I rather risk gastro than taste nothing in foreign lands.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Persia said:


> Well, it looks like you have a problem with everything I posted! Lol!!!!!
> It is all good. No hard feelings. I still love Millie!
> Most of this information you can google, so that I don't have to keep repeating myself. I stand behind everything I posted.
> 
> ...


Ahh, I'm sorry. I didn't mean for you to take that with offense. I just mean, most raw feeders do not worry about these things and we do not get sick. But yes, if a person is truly concerned then it doesn't hurt to take extra precautions like boiling the egg. 

Also, I do know what cross-contamination is  And I agree with your point about sanitation. I clean the bowls with soap and water, clean the crate with soap and water after each meal, and clean the counters with soap and water. I don't wipe my dogs mouths and I do kiss them right, smack dab on the face. I am not concerned about getting sick in the least. 

This leads me to wonder, do you think us raw feeders who expose ourselves to germs on a regular basis develop stronger immune systems? Or at least a stronger immunity to bacteria like campylobacter or salmonella? A sidenote but its something I have been wondering lately!

ETA: From what you said I believe I already feed pasteurized eggs. So in that instance you wouldn't advise boiling as necessary, correct? Come to think of it, where would you even get unpasteurized eggs? Was this advice supposed to be for fresh eggs? If so it makes a bit more sense to me.....:doh:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Persia - I am still wondering why you say its necessary to grind the egg shell. We feed whole bones and dogs are able to absorb calcium just fine. What is the purpose then of grinding an egg shell? Is it less easily absorbed than bone? Honestly wondering...


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I like boiling for a minute - and I prefer this route or even a slight scramble to minimize the mess -I am curious how/why is this pointless? 

Again I rarely feed eggs but have noticed because the shells are so thin and sharp the Spoos will cough every now and then and I assume the shells will stick a bit - no harm just aggravation for them for a few short seconds.

Good information for the most part - just some over analyzing.....:act-up:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> This leads me to wonder, do you think us raw feeders who expose ourselves to germs on a regular basis develop stronger immune systems? Or at least a stronger immunity to bacteria like campylobacter or salmonella? A sidenote but its something I have been wondering lately!


LOL!! I have thought about it before myself!! I truely think i have a stronger immune system. Perhaps from a combo of feeding raw, and also working with alot of people, germs, dogs, etc. *major knock on wood*, i have not gotten sick in any way for about 2 years at least (not even a cold)* 



> Again I rarely feed eggs but have noticed because the shells are so thin and sharp the Spoos will cough every now and then and I assume the shells will stick a bit - no harm just aggravation for them for a few short seconds.


Olie, i dont feed the shells of eggs. Mainly because Riley Detests them!!! If i break up a shell in with the egg/food, he will either leave the whole meal, or he will eat around every single solitary small shell piece. I will find a bowl full of shells!! I usually crack it over his food, or mix it in.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Olie, i dont feed the shells of eggs. Mainly because Riley Detests them!!! If i break up a shell in with the egg/food, he will either leave the whole meal, or he will eat around every single solitary small shell piece. I will find a bowl full of shells!! I usually crack it over his food, or mix it in.


Riley is talented and patient to pick through shells!! I don't think mine care for them either. Oh well, I guess I never really mixed eggs in much to have an issue either way. Are they really missing that much?


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Millie- 
I meant it when I posted, No hard feelings. It's all good! 
I know you are just posting your own beliefs, and not some random troll asking for trouble.

You are thinkng of 'egg products,' the liquid stuff sold in cartons. The stuff I suggested in my earlier post. The nutrition is the same as regular eggs.

A pausterized whole egg is hard to miss. Not only will you know at the check-out counter,$$$, but it will be stamped with a red circled 'P' per USDA/FDA regs. 
Do yours have the P? It's also waxy.

That is why we boil in the restaurants, mainly for fresh Ceasar dressings/mayo. We can't be bother with expensive 'fancy' eggs, Lol!!! Have you noticed the disclaimers for raw foodstuff on menus? 

Yes, the more you expose yourself to things, the more you will develop immunity. 
This is why locals can drink their own contaminated water, but foreigners can not. 
The key is never to touch your face, or over use those anti-bacterial gels. 

I have seen people eat nothing but pre-packaged snacks overseas and still get sick. It was because they kept touching their mouths when smoking. 
This reminds me of Charlotte in Sex and the City movie. ;')


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Eggs, Absorption, Calcium, Shells, etc
Many questions!

How to feed RAW or lightly cook eggs is personal.

I had the same experience you all did.

1st- Persia gobbled it up.
2nd- She picked through the shells and took forever to eat it. She actually took most of the shell out of her bowl and left it on the floor.

3rd- After reading that lightly boiled was even better, I did just that. 
Even though I crushed the shell as small as I could, she still managed to pick through it. 
Again, it was messy (because egg is runny and shells are sticky) and took forever to eat just 1 little egg.

4th- Decided to forgo the shell and just lightly scramble. Worked fine. It only took her 3 seconds to gobble it up, and she looked up wanting more.

So, from now on I decided to mix it with a tin of sardines to make a super nutritious hearty snack.
Just like people, we need to be carefully.
Eggs are high in cholesterol and should be fed 1-2 a week. 
More is personal, but right now Persia is only 25 lbs.
Canned fish, again like humans, should be fed twice a week. 
It makes the perfect combination and the bones in the sardines contribute calcium, so you don't need to use the shells.

If you decide to use the shells, wash and reserve. Next, time you use the oven, pop them in there so that you can pulverize later. 
Also, you can feed your egg snack next time you are already boiling water for pasta or tea. 

To 'contain' the RAW/slightly cook egg, mix it in with the boneless RAW meat if your dog doesn't eat canned fish. 

The egg shells just provide us with 'free' calcium. 
If you need to supplement for those that don't eat RAW or a full bone meal, just buy the NOW Bone Meal powder. It's only $8 and all you need is a TSP per day.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

This is why I suggested to just buy the NOW bone meal if you don't serve RMBs.
This info about pulverizing the shells is the same in every website. 
(This is cut & paste).

Egg Nutrition

The good: This food is a good source of Riboflavin, Vitamin B12 and Phosphorus, and a very good source of Protein and Selenium.

The bad: This food is high in Saturated Fat, and very high in Cholesterol.

The Incredible Eggshell

Beside eggs being an excellent protein source, the eggshells provide our dogs with much needed calcium. Eggshells consist of calcium carbonate (94%), magnesium carbonate (1%), calcium phosphate (1%), and organic matter (4%). For those of us who prefer not to use bone meal as a dietary supplement, this is an inexpensive and reliable source.

I spend a few minutes on Sunday preparing the shells. Shells from 8 eggs provide more than enough calcium for the two dogs for the entire week. I think this is worth the effort, since it amounts to another aspect of your dog's diet that you totally control.

The procedure:

Lightly tap the egg on the counter to break the shell and extract the contents. Where the egg has cracked, lift up a part of the shell and pull the broken shell away from the rest of the egg, taking the membrane with it. Sometimes it comes willingly, sometimes not. Don't sweat it if it does not. If you have enough eggs, toss the problem and work on the easier ones. Drop the cleaned shells in a pot of water, bring to a boil, then remove to let them air dry.*

When completely dry pulverize the shells either in a coffee grinder (I have one I use just for this purpose), with a mortar and pestle, or any means you have. Store in a covered jar on your counter and sprinkle on your dog's dinner at the rate of ½ teaspoon per pound of meat.

One half teaspoon of ground egg shells yields about 2750 mg calcium carbonate which has 1100 mg of elemental calcium.

* I boil them as a means of cleaning the shells from left over membranes, and also in case the egg supplier coated the egg surface to maintain freshness.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Persia - wow lots of information about eggs! Hmm..I have only given the dogs eggs one time. I doubt I will do this very much anyway, as its not something dire they need, just a fun thing to add. 

Millie gobbles up the shell, Henry leaves the shell. Actually, Millie then went and ate Henry's leftover shell...

I just buy a regular carton of eggs from the grocery. I have Eggland's Best Organic Extra Large Brown Eggs. Would these be pasteurized? Or is the "egg product" the stuff that is pasteurized? Also...I had NO idea restaurants used raw egg in Ceasar Salad?? I mean, I have seen those raw food notes on the bottom of menus but thought it was only for if you order your steak rare!

Re: egg shells...I was accidentally feeding a little too much bone lately so I'm not too worried about giving my dogs more calcium...LOL. Maybe I should just leave the shells out for now...

Olie - are you asking me why I think boiling eggs is pointless? I don't necessarily think that, I just don't see myself doing it as its easy enough to crack the egg, plop the egg contents in the bowl and let them slurp it up. I suppose I was thinking aloud, as I often do  Though - maybe I will give this a try just to see what happens! 

ETA: I have to admit to overusing antibacterial hand gels! Especially now that I feed raw. I may sound all tough and mighty about these germs but give me a bottle of hand sanitizer and the true Liz comes out...:lol:


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Millie, I know! Over a little egg, Lol!!!!!! 


Looks like your furbabies have mader their choice! That is awesome Millie likes her snack crunchy. 

Like you read, most of our dogs didn't.

I have been feeding Persia small amounts of people food to see what she like and didn't since she was little.

So, proud she is foodie! 

She has been exclusively RAW since 2 weeks before Thanksgiving, and now I'm tweaking her preps.

If you read my other thread, we just hit our first bump in the road with chicken, or ? or ?......

I'm thinking about doing a canine culinary blog once she is done eating a large variety of foods in a couple of month. 

Last week I experimented with gelatin (love this stuff!) and today I made peanut butter nuggets. 

It's going great crossing over to the canine side!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Persia said:


> Millie, I know! Over a little egg, Lol!!!!!!
> 
> She has been exclusively RAW since 2 weeks before Thanksgiving, and now I'm tweaking her preps.
> 
> ...


I didn't see your thread - I will go look for it! Millie and Henry have been exclusively raw since a few days before Thanksgiving, so we're not too far behind you


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I just buy a regular carton of eggs from the grocery. I have Eggland's Best Organic Extra Large Brown Eggs. Would these be pasteurized? Or is the "egg product" the stuff that is pasteurized? Also...I had NO idea restaurants used raw egg in Ceasar Salad?? I mean, I have seen those raw food notes on the bottom of menus but thought it was only for if you order your steak rare!
> 
> ETA: I have to admit to overusing antibacterial hand gels! Especially now that I feed raw. I may sound all tough and mighty about these germs but give me a bottle of hand sanitizer and the true Liz comes out...:lol:


I don't think so. Pausterized whole eggs are stamped on the shell with a red circled P. They also have a waxy film to protect them.

Unfortunately, you can't pausterized the inside of an egg at home without actually cooking it. Check them out next time you go to Whole Foods.

Yes, finer restaurant usually make a homemade Ceasar. The fake stuff is white and a traditional ceasar should be a nutty color and delicious!

Lol!!! Oh no! I can see you making your dogs use the gel, too.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Crawling back to the original topic - Someone posted this link on a rawfeeding group I frequent. It is related to humans eating raw eggs, but mentions the biotin issue as well as the risk of salmonella. It is an interesting read if nothing else!

Raw eggs for health


----------



## jeffsf (Dec 6, 2010)

If you are composing your own diets, it is a good idea, in my opinion, to be aware of the need for phosphorous as well as calcium. 

Bone meal provides both in a reasonable balance. There are several good brands out there, such as NOW, Solgar, and KAL (among others). Each has a different amount per gram, and I suggest an inexpensive digital scale to weigh it (especially as a "heaping teaspoon" is pretty subjective). I use the under-$20 Amazon.com: American Weigh AMW-100 Silver Precision Digital Pocket Scale 1543 x 0.1 grain and 100 x 0.01 gram With 100 Gram Calibration Weight: Office Products


According to the NRC 2006 guidelines for recommended levels for adult dogs, per 1000 kcal of food:


Calcium (Ca) — 1000 mg
Phosphorous (P) — 750 mg
Potassium (K) — 1000 mg
Sodium (Na) — 200 mg (generally not a problem to meet)


My notes on some of the readily available bone meals are


Solgar bone meal is 200 mg/g Ca and 120 mg/g P
NOW bone meal is 300 mg/g Ca and 120 mg/g P
KAL bone meal is 333 mg/g Ca and 167 mg/g P

and Morton's Salt *Substitute *provides 520 mg/g of K

You can make a good guess as to how much of these macro nutrients your dog is already getting by looking at the analysis of any commercial foods you are feeding, as well as a site like nutritiondata to analyze your own recipes.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

If you are feeding a homemade raw diet, like many of us speaking in this particular thread are, and feeding edible bone, the calcium x phosphorus ratio is naturally balanced. (Gotta love nature!) 

For those who are not, jeffsf, that is very good advice!!  We could start a whole homemade diet thread....


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> Eggs are high in cholesterol and should be fed 1-2 a week.


Persia, just an FYI. High cholesterol is not an issue in dogs. An egg a day would not hurt a healthy dog.  
Wow, thats alot of info on the incredible edible egg!! I personally dont like to eat eggs. Riley likes them well enough (minus shell), and when i remember/am feeding him with a bowl i give him one.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

@jeffsf- A teaspoon is 3 grams (or 3,000 mg). Just in case some don't have a scale right now.
3 grams or 1 TSP is the daily dosage advisable.
A bottle of Bone Meal Now only cost $8 for 454g. That is a steal-deal!
(or use pulverized eggshells for free!)

I have read that cholesterol is not a problem in dogs, but then on other sites it is. They also talked about diabetes, etc. 
Seems that whatever applies to humans applies to dogs, so I'm taking precaution.

Again, Persia is 23 lbs. I believe most here have adult older dogs. 
1-2 eggs weekly as snacks seems good for her. 
To me, egg is not a meal, but a healthy snack.
I feed Persia meat for her protein.

You can also feed a daily egg if you wish, but please take into 
consideration that those are RAW websites, not breed specific. 
If you know of any RAW for Poodle sites, please do share. 
At the moment it seems we are trying to establish one here.

Poodles seemed to be extra sensitive in their digestive system. They are prone to bloat.
In essence, we should only feed them what they need and cut out the frills.
More daily food is not better for poodles, but VARIETY is. 

You will not gain any additional nutritional value, but risk digestive problems, and possibly bloat, which can be deadly.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Persia said:


> Seems that whatever applies to humans applies to dogs, so I'm taking precaution.


Gotta disagree with you again, Persia!  Applying human nutrition needs to dogs is how people end up thinking dogs need vegetables, when in reality they do not possess the ability to properly digest and utilize vegetables. As you know, dogs are a subspecies of the wolf and therefore have completely different digestive tracks and nutritional needs than humans. Often, what applies to humans does not apply to dogs. For instance, red meat should be the bulk of what a raw fed dog eats. Humans? We'd all have heart disease if all of our diet was red meat! Though I personally hate chicken/turkey and LOVE me some red meat!!! :lol:

All of the raw feeding website I have explored say introduce eggs slowly and feed to bowel tolerance. I would imagine this applies to all dogs, regardless of breed.


----------

